# Indoor Hose Connector



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Looking recommendation's as my tap's are a nightmare nothing  fit's them :devil: i just want to connect my hose to the water tap in the kitchen and throw the hose out the window to fill my bucket's up with warm water


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

At the back of our washing machine as well as the cold water feed there is a hot water feed (we wondered for the 1st 2 weeks when we moved in why the washing came out steaming at the end of the cycle), you may have one as well you could connect to that, I've connected a tee to our cold water feed now so I don't have to run the hose from back garden through the house to to the front.

Just a thought, perhaps you have one.


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

I bought this one https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00KPEDN1E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 from amazon, it does spray out a bit so put a cloth over it and wrap it round but it does the job for washing my bike out the back of the house. Also clamps on tight so doesn't go anywhere


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Do you have access to under the sink and the mains feed in ?

If so does it have an isolator on it ? You can turn off the water an add one of these above it ?










Which you can then fit a normal tap to and then a normal hose connection to it


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

WHIZZER said:


>


I have 1 of these under the sink but it's red not blue could i connect a hose to it?


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

sean ryan said:


> I have 1 of these under the sink but it's red not blue could i connect a hose to it?


No problem Sean thats the pipe you want, the red indicates Hot water, which is what you want, unless your plumbers colour blind as ours was behind the washing machine.

Just to check run the hot water tap and feel the pipe with the red connection it should be hot.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

sean ryan said:


> I have 1 of these under the sink but it's red not blue could i connect a hose to it?


Yep perfect for Hot :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

BruceVolvo said:


> No problem Sean thats the pipe you want, the red indicates Hot water, which is what you want, unless your plumbers colour blind as ours was behind the washing machine.
> 
> Just to check run the hot water tap and feel the pipe with the red connection it should be hot.





WHIZZER said:


> Yep perfect for Hot :thumb:


Thanks for the help guys i got it working :thumb: Can't believe i had this all along :lol:


----------

